# Solved: Windows 10 Graphics Card Requirements



## Jim73 (Apr 18, 2010)

Will a GeForce 9400 card run Windows 10? I t won't run Windows 8.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Why do you say that NVIDIA GeForce 9400 graphics card won't run in Windows 8?

It has 32-bit and 64-bit drivers for Windows 8 and Windows 8.1.

It should run fine in Windows 10.

---------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Jim73 (Apr 18, 2010)

I tried loading Windows 8 and it would only show a blank screen. It seems the resolution wasn't high enough, only 1920X 1080. I ended up with Microsoft reloading Windows 7 for me since my PC came preloaded and I couldn't get the system to restore.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Maybe you mistyped, as 1920 x 1080 is a fine resolution for Windows 8/8.1. Exactly the resolution I have on this new 8.1 laptop with 15.6 inch touch screen.


----------



## Jim73 (Apr 18, 2010)

Here is a screen shot of my control panel showing the resolution 1920X1080. It is the same as when I tried unsuccessfully to load Windows 8.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

What's the model number of that HP TouchSmart computer?

What's the part/product number(P/N) on it?

-----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Jim73 (Apr 18, 2010)

HP TouchSmart 600-1050


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> Will a *GeForce 9400* card run Windows 10? I t won't run Windows 8.
> 
> *HP TouchSmart 600-1050*


*HP TouchSmart 600-1050 All-In-One Desktop PC*

Its 23" optical touch display has a native resolution of 1920 X 1080.

It has *NVIDIA GeForce 6200* integrated graphics.

It comes with Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit.

Here is the most current Windows 7/Windows 8 64-bit driver (309.08) for it.

----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Jim73 (Apr 18, 2010)

When I had to have Microsoft reload Windows 7 for me after the debacle of trying to install Windows 8, they loaded Windows 7 Professional 32bit.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

For Windows 7 *32-bit* (same version number):

http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/82701/en-us

----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Jim73 (Apr 18, 2010)

When I check my display type it says: Adapter NVIDIA GeForce 9400 and Chip Type GeForce 6200. I am not a knowledgeable of display stuff as perhaps I should be. Does this mean that I should update for the chip and not the adapter and use the link you provided above? Sorry to appear so dumb.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I misread it. It says *G200* and NOT *6200*.

Give me a few minutes to get back to you.

----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Jim73 (Apr 18, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Go into the Device Manager, then expand the *Display Adapters* heading.

Advise the exact description of the graphics device listed there.

Double-click that graphics device to open its properties window, then click the "Details" tab, then select "Hardware Ids" from the list.

There will be one or more strings that have *VEN_####&DEV_####* as part of it.

Advise what the exact 4-character codes are that follow *VEN_* and *DEV_*

----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Jim73 (Apr 18, 2010)

It says NVIDIA GeForce 9400

PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0860&SUBSYS_2A95103C&REV_B1
PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0860&SUBSYS_2A95103C
PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0860&CC_030000
PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0860&CC_0300


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> It says NVIDIA GeForce 9400
> 
> PCI\VEN_*10DE*&DEV_*0860*&SUBSYS_2A95103C&REV_B1
> PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0860&SUBSYS_2A95103C
> ...


The "PCI Vendor And Device List" site identifies vendor code 10DE and device code 0860 as a *NVIDIA GeForce 9300* graphics device.
(Click on below thumbnail)

It doesn't matter if it's a 9300 or 9400 because they both use the same Windows 7 32-bit driver.
http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/82465/en-us

Download and save the driver, then close all open windows.

Double-click the driver to start the extraction and install process.

Unless you want all the extras that come with the display driver, select the "custom" option and then select only the display driver to install.


----------



## Jim73 (Apr 18, 2010)

I got it and the Windows 10 icon loaded on my desktop. Thanks for all the help, I really appreciate it. I noticed you are a Vietnam vet too and that you are in Hillsborough County. I am in Pinellas County. Would love to swap a few lies about Vietnam some time. Again, many thanks!


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

The NVIDIA graphics device is working okay in Windows 7 32-bit?

--------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Jim73 (Apr 18, 2010)

Working great! Thanks


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> Working great! Thanks


 :up:



> I noticed you are a Vietnam vet too
> Would love to swap a few lies about Vietnam some time


No lies. I was a forward observer with the 1st/14th Artillery and spent 3 months "in the grass" with the 1st/52nd Infantry before getting shot in Feb '68.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Jim73 (Apr 18, 2010)

I was an adviser to the VNAF i n 69- 70.


----------

